# Roboti >  Ātrumkārba priekš servo

## edib0y

Tātad, ar draugu taisām līnijsekotāju-robotu, mums pirmais.  nolēmām izmantot servo motorus. Nopirkām 2 pa 7 LS no pilotage-rc, un modifcējām bezgalīgai griešanai. Bet, kā izrādās, viņi diezgan lēni ir, un līnijsekotājam nevajag tik daudz jaudas - tātad vajag kaut kādu vienkāršu gearboxu, ar lielām riepām nepietiks. Jautājums - no kā taisīt, kur nopirkt? Varbūt viņam pašam iekšā var tos gearus kaut kā pārlikt - pamainīt, lai viņš ātrāk griestos?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nepareizi sakat. Servo tam nav paredzeti, bet nu ko. 7Ls servo jau ari tads s...ds vien ir. Lai nu ka - modificet var. Izardi un paskaties pats. Vajag inzmet vienu zobratu un atlikuso savienot ar apaksejo.
Beefs
p.s. jautajums - kad bus linijsekotaju sacensibas?

----------


## edib0y

Servo ņēmām, lai nebūtu tilts jātaisa(nu līnijsekotājam tas īpaši nav vajadzīgs, bet tomēr) + nebūtu gearbokss jāliek(šitais bišku izgāzās  ::  ). Jāpaskatās, kas ar tiem zobratiem. Drošvien, ka pa 7 LS nevar neko labu dabūt, bet plāns ir iekļauties 50 LS, un pirmajam robotom nevajag visu sagrūst maksimāli labu...

----------


## karloslv

līnijsekotāja tiltam pilnīgi pietiek ar L298 vai ko tamlīdzīgu, un jāpievieno tikai vadi mikrenei, nekas vairāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kad tad bus tas sacensibas?
Beefs

----------


## Andrejs

viens variants ir izmest orģinālo servo elektroniku un darbināt motorus ar 2x vai 3x lielāku spriegumu, bet vienalga būs par lēnu.
par sacenēm:
droši zinu par sumo - http://www.balticrobotsumo.org/default.asp
bet baumo ari par robotikas mačiem Latvijā, būs kautkad pavasarī.

----------


## GuntisK

Notikušajā Baltic Industry izstādē no RTUšņikiem paņēmu Robotikas bukletu-itkā 25.aprīlī sacensības paredzētas. Kā tur būs, to vēl redzēs.

----------


## edib0y

Atradu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCx52hT4pu8 Pats vel neesmu izmeginajis, bet izskatas, ka tiesi tas, ko vajag.

----------


## Amigo69

Robotika būs vai nu 25. aprīlī, vai arī nedēļu vēlāk - 2. maijā. Vēl datums nav 100% noteikts.
Būs sekojošas kategorijas sacensībās: 3kg sumo, mini sumo, sumo Roomba, līnijsekotāji un līnijsekotāji šķēršļu trasē. Kā arī, iespējams, uz vietas līdz kādām trijām darbnīcām.
Radiovadāmo transportlīdzekļu šķēršļu trasē kategorija sacensībās netiks iekļauta, jo cilvēki tad vnk varētu nopirkt gatavu bagiju, neatstājot cerības, piem., skolniekam kurš ir pusgadu gatavojies un pats kautko montējis no vecām detaļām, bat arlīdz ar to arī kautko iemācījies.
Iespējams, Robotikas sacensību laikā tiks demonstrēta jauna kategorija, kas tiktu ieviesta nākošajās sacensībās. Varbūt micro mouse, varbūt autonomi roboti šķēršlotā apvidū... varbūt... pagaidām meklējam idejas  :: 
Igauņi savā Robotex katru gadu veido jaunas sacensības, nesaglabājot iepriekšējās kategorijas. Mēs atstājam gan vecās - lai arī iesācēji var izpausties, gan centīsimies likt klāt jaunas.

----------


## Amigo69

Arī tasisnība par Baltijas Sumo robotu sacensībām.
RTU Robotikas klubs un Studentu palamenta Zinātnes komisija aicina visus piedalīties... Baumo, ka būs bezmaksas transports 4. aprīlī no RTU uz Tallinu dalībnikiem ar saviem robotiem...  ::

----------

